# Productive North Zone Opener



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty productive opener last weekend. Hit the corn for geese Saturday, got 19 and 2 bonus woodies. Sunday hit a little marsh and managed to scratch out 8 ducks. Not too bad considering it was 72 degrees with no wind! 

Full story here: Awesome Opener


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What’s the limit these days? Haven’t hunted wf(or kept up with it) for 25-30yrs! Was a lot of work for little return, then I got too old(young mans game, and yes, I had the “fever”)! It truly was ”additive”!😟😄


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> What’s the limit these days? Haven’t hunted wf(or kept up with it) for 25-30yrs! Was a lot of work for little return, then I got too old(young mans game, and yes, I had the “fever”)! It truly was ”additive”!😟😄


They bumped it up to 5 geese last year which has been pretty sweet honestly. Still 6 ducks.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> What’s the limit these days? Haven’t hunted wf(or kept up with it) for 25-30yrs! Was a lot of work for little return, then I got too old(young mans game, and yes, I had the “fever”)! It truly was ”additive”!😟😄


We parallel. I absolutely loved the game but family, age and fall fishing all moved ahead in priority. I sold off 6 dozen dekes, my BPS and a SxS, kept the Wingmaster and called it a memory. I still get whiplash when I spy a skein of geese or a flock of ducks busting across the water. Glad I got a chance to play.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Drove by west branch this morning by the east ramp, two big groups of ducks one towards the marina bay and another group north of the lot, looked like coots but could have been some divers. No binoculars so couldn’t tell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

